# Gaggia Classic Cleaning



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi all,

I've just got my hands on a second hand Gaggia Classic which needs a little minor TLC.

The chap I got it from said it hasn't been descaled very many times - so that's the first job on the list.

Reading the So you've just bought a Gaggia Classic post - it says to use a citric acid solution to clean internally. I'm sure I can locate some citric acid, but it says to make sure the mix isn't too strong - can someone shed some light on the correct strength to use...I don't want to be doing any damage internally!

Is there anything else that I should check over?

The machine seems to work perfectly after a quick test last night - there are a couple of rattles that i'd like to try & fix, but otherwise its looking good!

So far it looks like £55 well spent :-D

...bring on the upgrades...


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

I've just ordered some Puly descaler from Happy Donkey which is supposed to do the trick. I've just got my machine so haven't cleaned it yet, the advice on here seems to recommend this stuff

https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0588-puly-baby.html


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

You can get tartaric acid from eBay. I'd use that instead of Citric.

For a machine with lots of scale, I usually run a strong solution; maybe something like six heaped spoonfuls in a half pint of water. I usually circulate the tank water by filling a jug at the grouphead, and pouring it back into the tank (leaving any sediment at the bottom!).


----------



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

For this time round i've opted for the Puly descaler - but I think I'll get some tartaric next time...looks like it'll be a cheaper option for more regular cleaning going forward.

Is there anything else I should check out while I'm giving it a bit of a sort out?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

best to use gaggia liquid, saeco, delonghi etc. its formulated for enclosed boilers, anything too corrosive will damage boiler


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Should I not use the Puly stuff? States its ok for classic


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

After much reading, researching, pondering and worrying I eventually sided with Citric Acid to do the descaling of my Gaggia. Never had any issues although I only did it about 3 or 4 times over the 6 years I was using it (we live in a very soft water area). The Citric acid is very cheap and easily available from Home Brew shops or from sellers on Amazon. I think I paid about £4 delivered and it lasted me years.

1) Use 2 table spoons of Citric Acid to 2 pints of tepid water. Thoroughly stir and dissolve the crystals in the water and then fill the water reservoir with it.

2) Remove portafilter and put a container under the group head and steam wand.

3) Turn on the machine

4) Turn on the pump and run 5 or 6 ounces of solution through the machine.

5) Open the steamwand and draw another 5 or 6 ounces through the wand.

6) Use a backflush blanking plate and force descaler fluid back through the OPV for 10 seconds.

7) Turn off the machine and leave to stand for 15 minutes.

8) Repeat steps 3 through 7 until all the solution is used up. DONT leave the machine on between cycles!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Forgot to say;

After running all the solution through the machine you should fully rinse all the descaler out with two full tank of water, and then make an espresso and throw away.


----------



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

That's very useful info - thanks for that!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

You're more thsn welcome ...









Another peice of advice that improved my coffees on the Classic was a o reduce the OPV valve to 10.5 static pressure (giving about 9 through coffee) and also leave the machine switched on for a minimum of 20mins before use for better temperature stability.

Have fun and trust you're own taste buds


----------



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm convinced mine is running at a high pressure - i'll be looking at checking the OPV valve sooner rather than later I think.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Temp stability seems to be a biggy. I dialled some new beans in yesterday to perfection, after the machine had been on for hours.

First shot this morning after it had been on 20mins ish gave nearly double the volume in same 25s.

Made another mid morning and it was spot on.


----------



## fg230 (Mar 23, 2014)

hi, a deepcleaning can be done if you complete take it appart, i have done so a few times, then you can aqdjust the opv as well

http://protofusion.org/wordpress/2012/04/gaggia-classic-disassembly-and-cleaning/


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I live close to a Gaggia service centre and it goes in once every couple of years for a service where they strip out the boiler, give it a good clean, replace all the seals and re-calibrate the pressure. Like a new machine. I am also in the great position of living somewhere that has great water. Occasionally I will also flush it through with a bottle of Gaggia citric cleaner. Stick a bottle in the water tank, top up with clean water and run it through following the instructions. Just keeps everything running sweet.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Can I ask do any of you clean the rubber tubes that go into the water storage tank, I clean everything else every month but them


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I have not known anyone specifically clean the tubes but if you wished to, I would suggest removing them and soaking in a solution of "MILTON" (used for sterilising babies bottles. Available from chemist's


----------

